# 5hp MTD governor issues



## Ecobeast88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello all! 1st time posting here! I'm glad I found this forum, Lots of information!
I have a 24"/5HP Tecumseh Yard Machines blower that has issues. I cleaned it up over spring and now we got real snow so of course it doesn't work right in the snow. It runs good but when it goes in snow it wants to die. I did clean the carb and checked over everything seams to be ok. I did notice the governor arm is not straight like some other Tecumsehs I seen. Also the throttle lever is loose. My question is should I mess with the governor or carb? I took it apart but I may have missed something. Kind of wish I had it working shoveling isn't fun. Also I been running 4 cycle non ethanol fuel in it. Any information would be great!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Ecobeast









Maybe if you posted a couple photos of your linkage someone might see an issue.


.


----------

